# Fullface Helm, aber welchen?? Erfahrungsberichte gesucht!!



## Pokke7 (11. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte mir jetzt mal einen Fullface Helm zulegen, da die Auswahl sehr gross ist und eigentlich fast alle Hersteller richtig gute sachen auf dem Markt haben, bitte ich euch um Hilfe.
Ich habe mir schon einige Helme in die engere Auswahl gepackt,falls einer Erfahrungen mit einem oder mehreren der Modelle gemacht hat, bitte ich euch darum die Pros und Contras zu posten. Welchen könnt ihr empfehlen, von welchen ratet ihr ab?

O´Neal 709R Monster MX Helm
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...l-709R-Monster-Fullface-Helm-2009::14072.html

O´Neal 309 Mayhem MX Helm
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...eal-309-Mayhem-Fullface-Helm-2009::15046.html

Bell Bellistic Gracia Signature Edition
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...ia-Signature-Edition-Restgroesse-S::9810.html

Giro Remedy 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...emedy-Helm-Downhill-Freeride-2009::14174.html

SixSixOne Strike
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...e-Fullface-Helm-2009-schwarz-grau::16446.html



Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Volc0m (12. Juni 2009)

Hab den Giro Remedy und kann ihn nur empfehlen! Er ist derart leicht dass man ihn kaum bemerkt und zudem extrem bequem. 

Die Belüftung ist "befriedigend bis gut", da kann wohl nur der Specialized Daviant mehr bieten.

Würde man ihm mal etwas bessere Graphics spendieren, würde ich ihn wieder kaufen 

btw: der neue in schwarz/gold sieht gar nicht mal so fad aus 


+ sehr leicht
+ extrem bequem
+ hochwertige Verarbeitung
+ Clip-Verschluss
+ waschbares Innenpolster
+ gelungene Formgebung
+ Brille hat gut Platz

+/- befriedigende bis gute Belüftung

- Graphics sind eher fad....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (12. Juni 2009)

Hab den Remedy in Braun-Cityscape und bin begeistert. 
Passt wie angegossen, Belüftung is okay und sieht klasse aus...
Zur Sicherheit kann ich nicht viel sagen. Hab noch keine Bodebproben genommen....


----------



## Fhal (12. Juni 2009)

Habe jetzt seit einer Woche den O´neal 709er (mit anderen Grafics).

Sitzt einwandfrei, gute Polsterung, sauber gearbeitet. Wiegt etwas mehr als mein letzter Helm (etwa 400g) und ist auch etwas weniger gut belüftet. Wenn man aber den Hügel eh hochschiebt ist das mit der Lüftung nicht so wild, beim runterfahren passts dann wieder


----------



## Dr.Northshore (12. Juni 2009)

Remedy !


----------



## tokessa (12. Juni 2009)

TLD steht zwar nicht auf der liste aber was besseres gibts nicht


----------



## Volc0m (12. Juni 2009)

tokessa schrieb:


> TLD steht zwar nicht auf der liste aber was besseres gibts nicht



Ich hätte gerne nen Mittelklassewagen, welchen könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

tokessa: Hol dir nen Lamborghini! Was besseres gibts nicht!


----------



## tokessa (12. Juni 2009)

Lol hast ja recht, ist aber nun einmal meine empfehlung  Nach dem motto kaufst du billig kaufst du zweimal


----------



## Red-Stone (12. Juni 2009)

Hatte einen SixSixOne Bravo und jetzt einen THE One Carbon.

Bravo sitzt mir persönlich nict eng genug und der einfache Klick-verschluss gefällt mir auch nicht.

THE One ist für mich perfekt. Sitzt top, ist für meine Verwendung ausreichend belüftet und top verarbeitet. Ist teuer aber immer noch billigr als ein TLD.

Serge


----------



## Johnny Jape (12. Juni 2009)

Giro Remedy


the one sind mir zu schmal und tld carbon hatte ich bis heute einen hier zum anprobieren, hat gepasst, aber mal ehrlich, ich finde den im vergleich zum remedy ziemlich bescheiden, das innenleben fühlt sich nicht schön an (wie billiger Filz),
der helm wirkt als hätte man nur die schale auf dem kopf, und wesentlich leichter als ein remedy carbon ist er auch nicht. für das geld hätte ich wesentlich mehr erwartet..........................
Da bleib ich lieber beim Remedy


----------



## Pokke7 (16. Juni 2009)

.......na ich denk mal, dann werd ich mir wohl nen Giro Remedy holen, 
       der ist auch im Vergleich zu den anderen wirklich schön leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (16. Juni 2009)

Gute entscheidung, den tät ich auch nehmen wenn ich nicht tld kaufen würd.


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Juni 2009)

:d


----------



## thomas schweiz (11. Juli 2009)

sali..kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen,was der neue sixsixone-flight-hybrid helm wiegt???


----------



## Red-Stone (11. Juli 2009)

Im Moment gibts die THE One Helme günstig bei CRC. Composite und Carbon.

mfg


----------



## dAsGerAeT (11. Juli 2009)

Nimm den Giro Remedy, Giro hat auch die Aktion, wenn der Helm kaputt geht, bekommste auf den neuen Giro Helm, bei Abgabe des alten Kaputten, auf den Neukauf satte %


----------



## dh-freake (11. Juli 2009)

habe den bell helm vom cedric bin sehr zufrieden ist auch sehr leicht
fahre ihn mit einer schwarzen fox brille finde bast bestens zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (11. Juli 2009)

Schon Dreck gefressen mit 'nem Giro Remedy. Hat doch schon schön den Kopf gepolstert und von der Aktion nur Schrammen mitgenommen. Sitzt auch ziemlich gut. Die Cityscape-Grafik find ich auch cool.


----------



## Philipp2 (11. Juli 2009)

Ich hab den SixSixOne Evolution Distressed:

Sehr zufrieden damit. Gewicht geht in Ordnung und die Belüftung passt bislang auch


----------



## Deleted 54516 (11. Juli 2009)

ich fahre nen leichten Motocrosshelm vom louis !!
Sehe nicht ein für nen Bikehelm 130 Euro auszugeben, wenn ich fürs gleiche Geld nen Motocrosshelm bekomme. der ist unwesentlich schwerer ( Sch...egal, fahre eh nur runter ).hält aber mehr aus.


----------



## mrgibson (5. September 2009)

hi philipp2,

was hat der distressed für einen verschluss und wieviel wiegt er?

grüße
michael


----------



## jan84 (5. September 2009)

Meine Erkenntniss nach dem anprobieren von ziemlich vielen war:
- Ohne anprobieren von VIELEN Helmen hätte ich nichts passendes gefunden (mag von Kopform zu Kopfform unterschiedlich sein)
- beim Remedy angekommen

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Philipp2 (5. September 2009)

> AW: Fullface Helm, aber welchen?? Erfahrungsberichte gesucht!!
> hi philipp2,
> 
> was hat der distressed für einen verschluss und wieviel wiegt er?
> ...




Der Helm hat eigentlich nen ganz normalen Verschluß wie man es von normalen Fahrradhelmen kennt, also nicht so wie bei TLD.

Gewicht findet man komischerweiße keins im Internet, aber er wiegt knapp 1000g, verglichen mit dem Remedy eines Kumpels merkt man vom Gewicht her, dass sie sehr gleich sind !


----------



## Flying C. (6. September 2009)

Jo Remedy. Super bequem. Schicke Motive und sehr robust. Innenfutter kannst Du rausnehmen und waschen. Belüftung ist top. Der Deviant ist ja fast kein Fullface helm. So lang wie der vorne ist kann man ja ne faust dazwischen schieben.


----------



## Jocka79 (28. Oktober 2009)

Wie der 661 evo distressed wiegt nur 1000gramm?!?!
Kann das eine bestätigen??


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2009)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> Wie der 661 evo distressed wiegt nur 1000gramm?!?!
> Kann das eine bestätigen??



in L 1017g


----------



## Jocka79 (29. Oktober 2009)

Jo fett Danke..
brauch ihn in M bei 58cm denk ich.
Eher ein schmaler Kopf!

Wie siehts mit der Passform aus??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (29. Oktober 2009)

im Giro hatte ich M beim 661 brauchte ich L. Du musst ihn probieren, meiner Frau hat er in keiner Größe gepasst.


----------



## Michunddich (25. Dezember 2009)

Was haltet ihr den von diesem Strategic Sports LTD- full Face Helm?
http://www.helmets.com.hk/strategic/images/products/bmx_and_downhill/sk-503ff.jpg


----------



## Impossible2See (25. Dezember 2009)

Hässlich.


----------



## Giuliano.B (25. Dezember 2009)

Das Ding sieht auch nach Ramsch aus. Würde die Finger von lassen und auf "alt bewährtes" setzen. Nachdem ich mit Verdacht auf Schädelbasisbruch im Krankenhaus lag, hasse ich Ramschhelme


----------



## benn9411 (2. Januar 2010)

ich hab mir den o neal backflip in xl bestellt weils den in meim laden nur in l gab un der an de backe gedrückt hat =).


----------

